# New Holland 1715 clutch



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello folks, I have just bought a 1997 New Holland1715 tractor. When I got it the clutch was out, I am curious as how difficult it is to put a new one in it. I know that the tractor has to be split at the Bell housing but have never been into a 1715, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## captaincrab55 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you buy a clutch package yet? You will need a new clutch return spring. Check your shifter linkage for proper clearance & bolt torques. IMO, have your flywheel machined while your at it! You will need some hydraulic o rings, 1 gasket, filter and new fluid. A shop manual would help. FYI, I have a Dealer Shop manual that covers the 1715 & many other compact models.


----------



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes i have already put in the clutch and got we going again


----------



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello again folks, been busy and hadn't had a chance to get on here lately. Long story short I got my clutch put in and have been using it a lot around the house here getting everything caught up. So I thought I would share a few pictures of it. (Did some de-greasing and waxed it, couldn't help myself, lol)


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

captaincrab55 said:


> Did you buy a clutch package yet? You will need a new clutch return spring. Check your shifter linkage for proper clearance & bolt torques. IMO, have your flywheel machined while your at it! You will need some hydraulic o rings, 1 gasket, filter and new fluid. A shop manual would help. FYI, I have a Dealer Shop manual that covers the 1715 & many other compact models.


Where can I get a return spring/ gasket o rings etc?


----------

